

Ask HN: Advice on turning your employer into a client? - chidevguy

Due to life events, I will be moving across the US in a couple of months.  Currently employed as a web developer, and planning on approaching my employer about working remotely.<p>However, I eventually want to make the move into freelancing.  So I&#x27;m thinking this is a good opportunity to pitch them to let me leave fulltime employment, but continuing working with them as a freelancer.<p>Anyone have any experience&#x2F;advice doing this?
Thanks!
======
brudgers
Success as a free-lancer often depends on having a wide network of potential
clients. Having one potential client is not enough, if their project gets
delayed, they decide against outsourcing work, or they just find someone
cheaper, there's no work for you.

Some companies will outsource to former employees others don't. You can get a
sense for your current employer based on if they are currently doing it.

There are good reasons not to outsource. Chief among them is just the PITA of
coordination, and the loss of flexibility...your boss can tell you as an
employee to climb up on top of the dumpster and jump up and down to compress
the rotten chicken parts if that's the business priority. A contractor across
the country is going to negotiate a rate first.

So if you're serious about free-lancing:

    
    
      1. Identify a big pool of potential clients.
    
      2. Nobody is a client until they have written you a check.
    
      3. Have a contract.
    
      4. Require a retainer.
    

Good luck.

------
MalcolmDiggs
It's a rough sell. It's like pitching your girlfriend on switching to an open
relationship...they don't normally see the upside for them.

The best possible situation is that THEY bring it up. Make it clear you're
leaving, make it clear you're going to still have time to work on their
projects, and let _them_ come to you with the idea of freelancing for them.
You'll be in a much better bargaining position. And don't forget to ask for
more money if you're switching to 1099 contracting (you're gonna get hit with
self employment taxes, etc).

------
JSeymourATL
Several variables to consider-- How's your relationship with the true economic
buyer? That's the guy who will sign-off on your contract. How receptive are
they to working with remote contractors? If this is new territory for them,
pitch the idea as a 3-6 month pilot project subject to review.

More ideas on ramping-up a freelancer business, recommend checking out Alan
Weiss-- author of several books on consulting practices>
[http://www.summitconsulting.com/](http://www.summitconsulting.com/)

